# ماكينتي المتواضعة وأعمالها



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الإخوة الكرام
الحقيقة أنني ترددت كثيراً لإدراج صور أول ماكينة حفر أقوم بتصميمها وتنفيذها نظراً لفارق المستوى بينها وبين الماكينات الأفضل قدرة التي أدرجها الإخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى.

ولكنه في النهاية أول عمل ولا أجد حرج في ذلك , ولعله يكون بمثابة تشجبع لكثير من الإخوة إذا ما وجدوا أنه يمكن بأدوات وتصميم بسيط إنتاج ماكينة حفر تعمل وتنتج بالفعل , وليس بالضروري أن يكون الإنتاج الأول على نفس مستوى الماكينات التي ادرجها الإخوة الكبار في المنتدى.

ويكفيني من هذه الماكينة أنني تعلمت من خلالها أعمال الأرت كام والماك 3 وكثير عن السي إن سي.

فمشكلة الماكينة أنني قمت بتصنيعها من ألواح صاج بثخانة 3 ملم قمت بتقطيعه على مايكنة الليزر وفقاً للرسم على برنامج الأوتوكاد.
ثم قمت بثنيه ولحامه وتجميع الأجزاء.
بالإضافة إلى عمل كافة أعمال الخراطة والتفريز.
فالماكينة من عيوبها أنها تعتبر ثقيلة الوزن بطيئة الحركة , لأن مواتير الستيبر التي تم تركيبها عليها ضعيفة مقارنةً بوزن الماكينة.
ومساحة القطع الصافية هي 31 سم × 73 سم × 15 سم فقط لا غير.
وبالتالي فالماكينة في النهاية تشبه لي بالسيارة لادا الروسي التي كانت تتمتع بهيكل حديد قوي ولكن بطيئة بمحرك غير جيد.
وآمل بمشيئة الله تعالى في تصنيع ماكينة تويوتا سريعة وناعمة وأكبر حجماً.

أما بخصوص كروت التحكم والداريفرات , ففي البداية قمت بتصنيع وتجميع الكروت بنفسي إلا أنه واجهتني بعض المشاكل التي كانت تؤدي إلى عطب الكارت بسرعة نظراً للسخونة الكبيرة التي يتعرض لها.

ولكن الحقيقة أن أحد مهندسي الإلكترونيات من الخبراء المتخصصين في هذا المجال قام بمعاونتي بتعديل تصميم الكارت بحيث أصبح قادر على تشغيل الراوتر لساعات طويلة بفضل الله تعالى دون أي سخونة بعد أن كان يحترق في خلال دقائق من العمل.

وهذه صور الماكينة المتواضعة:


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض الأعمال البسيطة من إنتاج الماكينة:





http://up.arab-x.com/


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نماذج لأعمال أخرى

http://up.arab-x.com/









http://up.arab-x.com/


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## سيف الله إسلام (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتذر عن جودة الصور المنخفضة.
حيث أنني لست خبيراً في استعمال ماكينة التصوير وضبط الإضاءة والبؤرة والأبعاد.


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الماكينة تبدو جيدة
ولكن هل واجهتك مشكلة مع الاهتزازات وهيكل الماكينة مصنوع من صاج 3مم؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي الماكينة تبدو جيدة
> ولكن هل واجهتك مشكلة مع الاهتزازات وهيكل الماكينة مصنوع من صاج 3مم؟


أخي العزيز زمالكاوي
مشكلة الاهتزازات غير موجودة لسببين:
الأول أنني قمت بعمل دعامات في الصاج من خلال بعض الثنيات الموجودة بالأطراف مما أعطى له تقوية كبيرة.
الثاني أن الصاج متصل ببعضه البعض ليس من خلال اللحامات فقط ولكن عبارة عن عاشق ومعشوق (لسان ونقر) كما يظهر بالصورة السابعة للماكينة.

ولكن كما قلت من قبل أن مشكلتها الأساسية هي ثقل الوزن بالنسبة لقدرة المواتير , مما استدعى ضبط المواتير على سرعة بطيئة لزيادة العزم , وبالتالي أتى ذلك على حساب السرعة.

وتوجد صور توضيحة أخرى للجانب الخلفي للماكينة والذي تظهر فيه طريقة الثنيات على الأطراف التي تمنع الانثناءات والاهتزازات كما يلي:


----------



## chawkiz (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله الله تبارك الله 

اعمال رائعة و جميلة نعم لديك الديد من الاعمال الجميلة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

عمل رائع كماكينة وأعمال رائعه عليها 

اخي إسلام اسمح لي أقول لك أنك شخص متواضع جدا فهذا العمل يعتبر عمل متفوق ورائع مقارنة بما نراه من ماكينات من بعض الإخوة وحيث أنه أول ماكينة تقوم بتصنيعها وثانيا نظرا لقلة الموارد والخامات في محيط العمل حولك فاعتقد أن هذا يعتبر من حسن استخدام المتاح وهذا في حد ذاته أعتبره ابداع وليس تفوق فقط



وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى ولما هو أفضل بحوله وقوته

وانتظرني قريبا 

وأسألك الدعاء

أخوك المحب في الله

طارق بلال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (6 أكتوبر 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> الله الله تبارك الله
> 
> اعمال رائعة و جميلة نعم لديك الديد من الاعمال الجميلة


أشكر الأخ الفاضل شوقي
فالحقيقة أن أعمالك الرائعة التي أدرجتها مثل الطاحونة الهولندية وبرج إيفل هي التي أبهرتني

وأشكرك لك مرورك على الموضوع


----------



## ali hedi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله عمل رائع و متكامل انا شخصيا لم ارى مثله على صفحات المنتدى ـ كماكينة ـ مكانيك ـ الكترونيك 
وأعمال رائعه 3د وحرفة الماك3

اخي سيف الله إسلام صراحة اسم على مسمى أنك والله شخص متواضع جدا عمل متفوق ورائع مقارنة بما نراه من ماكينات من بعض الإخوة ( والذي نسمع به ولا نراه احيانا وثانيا صور واضحة وشفافة ) فاعتقد أن هذا يعتبر من حسن اخلاقك فانت حقا مبدع وياريت لو منك كثير و ربي يوفقك

و السلام في امان الله


----------



## khaled farag (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع و ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedcnc (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى سيف الاسلام بارك الله فيك ماكينه رائعه وجميله واعمال اجمل


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ماكينتك رائعة واعمالها جميلة بل ممتازة وربنا يعينك اخى اسلام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكر الإخوة الأفاضل الذين شرفوني بتعليقاتهم وتشجيعهم , وشكر خاص للأستاذ الكبير علي هيدي على أدبه الرفيع.

وللأمانة هناك نقطة نسيت أن أذكرها.
وهو أن كافة الأعمال المعروضة هي من إنتاجي ولكن ليست كلها من تصميمي.
فالصورتان الأولى والخامسة فقط هما من تصميمي وإنتاجي , أما الباقي فهو إنتاجي ولكن التصميمات كانت جاهزة سواء من ملفات في الآرت كام أو من مصادر أخرى , ولم أقم إلا بمجرد تعديل المقاسات فقط لا غير واختيار عدة القطع.

وأشكر الإخوة الكرام على مرورهم على الموضوع مرة أخرى.


----------



## cadnet (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعععه
بس اريد اسئلك عن حجم المحرك الذي استخدمته وهل يسخن اثناء العمل وعن محور المسنن الذي ركبتة كم يبعد السن عن السن
اتمنى لكم التقدم والزدهار في عملكم


----------



## شعبانكو (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة الاخ سيف الله الاسلام مشاء الله عمل اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 أكتوبر 2010)

cadnet قال:


> ررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعععه
> بس اريد اسئلك عن حجم المحرك الذي استخدمته وهل يسخن اثناء العمل وعن محور المسنن الذي ركبتة كم يبعد السن عن السن
> اتمنى لكم التقدم والزدهار في عملكم


الأخ Cadnet
المحرك هو من نوع NEMA 32
وهو يسخن بالفعل أثناء العمل في الجو الحار وبعد مدة تشغيل أكثر من ثلاثة ساعات متواصلة.
أما بخصوص المحور المسنن فهو 8mm x 1.25
أي أن طول الخطوة 1.25 ملم

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شعبانكو قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة الاخ سيف الله الاسلام مشاء الله عمل اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


أستاذنا الكبير جداً شعبان
أشكرك على تعليقك , فأنت سيد العارفين أن تصميم الماكينة في الأصل موجود على النت , ولكني قمت بإضافة تعديلات بسيطة ليتحمل وزن الحديد متعلقة بطريقة التجميع وزيادة بار آخر لحمل محور X
ولكنه في النهاية مناسب للهواة من حيث التكلفة والبساطة.

أما الماكينات المخصصة للمحترفين فطبيعي أن الأجزاء المستعملة فيها سواء Linear bearing أو Ballscrew قصة أخرى.

وشكراً مرة أخرى على تعليقك


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أما الماكينات المخصصة للمحترفين فطبيعي أن الأجزاء المستعملة فيها سواء Linear bearing أو Ballscrew قصة أخرى.


لماذا يظن الكثيرون أن كل ماكينات المحترفين تستعمل ball screw؟ بعض الماكينات الاحترافية تستعمل الجريدة المسننة، لرغم أنه بالطبع لا خلاف على أن الball screw أفضل
وعادة تستعمل الجريدة المسننة مع الأطوال الكبيرة، أكبر من 4 أمتار على حد علمي

بالمناسبة، ما نوع المجاري الدليلية المستعملة في ماكينتك؟


----------



## ahmedcnc (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى سيف الله الاسلام اولا اهنيك على هذه الماكينه الرائعه وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك 
انا لدى تسال ولكن كنت متردد واشعر بالحرج وسوالى هو بخصوص Ball Screw 
انا اعرف هذا النوع من BALL SCREW ويمكن ان احصل عليه بكل سهوله ولكن رايت شى 
فى هذا الـ BALL SCREW وهو فى غالب ان يستخدم الكثير من الناس صموله 
ولقد رايتك تستخدم Anti-Backlash فهل من الممكن ان تدلنى كيف اعثر هل هذا 
وهل يبع ام اشترها من على النت او صنعتها والمزيد التفاصيل 
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لماذا يظن الكثيرون أن كل ماكينات المحترفين تستعمل ball screw؟ بعض الماكينات الاحترافية تستعمل الجريدة المسننة، لرغم أنه بالطبع لا خلاف على أن الball screw أفضل
> وعادة تستعمل الجريدة المسننة مع الأطوال الكبيرة، أكبر من 4 أمتار على حد علمي
> 
> بالمناسبة، ما نوع المجاري الدليلية المستعملة في ماكينتك؟


عزيزي زمالكاوي
كلامك صحيح تماماً .. ولكنني كنت أتحدث عن الماكينات الصغيرة مثل التي صنعتها
الـ Ball screw لا يصلح مع الماكينات الكبيرة لعدة أسباب أولها ما قد يحدثه من اهتزازات تتطلب استعمال Ball screw بقطر كبير وسعره وتركيبه يكون باهظاً.

أما في الماكينات الكبيرة فيتم استعمال الجريدة المسننة كما قلت أنت , وكذلك الجنازير والتروس

أما بخصوص المجاري الدليلية . فأنا استعملت طريقة بسيطة جداً وموجودة على النت , وهي مواسير سيملس الخاصة بالبخار وزاويا حديد مركب عليها رولمان بلي في الوجهين.

هذه الطريقة تعتبر من أبسط الطرق في الماكينات الصغيرة , ولكنها تحتاج إلى دقة في التركيب والضبط.
ولذلك استعملت جلب مزودة مسامير لضبط الماسورة على الوضع السليم.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmedcnc قال:


> انا لدى تسال ولكن كنت متردد واشعر بالحرج وسوالى هو بخصوص Ball Screw
> انا اعرف هذا النوع من BALL SCREW ويمكن ان احصل عليه بكل سهوله ولكن رايت شى
> فى هذا الـ BALL SCREW وهو فى غالب ان يستخدم الكثير من الناس صموله
> ولقد رايتك تستخدم Anti-Backlash فهل من الممكن ان تدلنى كيف اعثر هل هذا
> ...


أولاً اسمح لي أن أعبر عن اندهاشي لشعورك بالحرج !!

ولكن أود أن أوضح بالبداية أنني لم أستعمل Ball screw وإنما استعملت Lead screw عادي.
وهذا تطلب استعمال Anti bachlash nut
وهذه الصامولة انا قمت بصناعتها.
وفكرتها ببساطة هي استعمال صامولتين من مادة التيفلون بحيث نضع سوستة أو مسامير قلاووظ ما بين الصامولتين لضمان ابتعادهما عن بعضهما البعض.
والغرض من ذلك هو أن يتحرك السكرو على إحدى الصامولتين في حالة الحركة في اتجاه معين , ويتحرك على الخرة في حالة الحركة في الاتجاه المعاكس , دون أن يكون هناك أي بوش.

وسأدرج فكرة الصامولة الأنتي باكش لاش إن شاء الله هنا


----------



## ahmedcnc (8 أكتوبر 2010)

متشكر اخى سيف الله الاسلام وانتظر ادارج الفكره


----------



## cadnet (8 أكتوبر 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> الأخ cadnet
> المحرك هو من نوع nema 32
> وهو يسخن بالفعل أثناء العمل في الجو الحار وبعد مدة تشغيل أكثر من ثلاثة ساعات متواصلة.
> أما بخصوص المحور المسنن فهو 8mm x 1.25
> ...



كم كان عزم المحرك nema 32
دائما تفاجئنا بابداعاتك
اتمى لك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## taawint (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعمال رائعة و جميلة 
و ان هده بعض اعمالى


----------



## cadnet (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي سيف لو سمحت كم كان عزم المحركات التي ركبتها و بعد ان انجزت الماكنه - لو اتيحت لك الفرصة بتغير المحركات فماذا كنت تختار ولماذا 
شكرا


----------



## النجار2 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

عمل رائع اخى ولن امدحك اكثر من الاخوة بصراحة اكثر الاعمال احترافية صناعة يدوية اعانك الله لكن عندى لك تذكير وسؤال

اما التذكير فمن باب فذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين تحنب يا اخى النقوش والحفر للوجوه والرسوم الحية لحرمتها شرعا فمعروف حرمة النحت ولا مجال للاستفاضة هنا وان كنت لاتعلم ابحث فقط عنها لتعرف مدى حرمة نحت الوجوه والتماثيل وخلافها.

اما الاشكال الهندسية والزهور والزروع وغيرها فهى مباحة ان شاء الله تعالى.

اما السؤال فهو عن الدريفر المستخدم حيث انى استخدمت دائرة شديدة الشهرة فى الانترنت ومعها مواتير 3 امبير ولكن الدائرة تسخن بدرجة شديدة واظن انها لن تصلح اذا ركبت فى حال الانتهاء من باقى المكنة 

هذه هى الدائرة المستخدمة لدى






لذا رجاءا اذا امكن ان ترسل لى صورة الدائرة التى جربتها او تدلنى على دائرة مناسبة سواء رسم او اماكن شراءها
داخل مصر واظنك مصرى.

اخيرا احب اخبرك عن مواتير مستعملة بسعر جيد يمكن التجريب ان احببت انت والاخوةالبعض هنا يعرف اماكنها والبعض لا يعلم
هى فى منطقة اسمها الساحل فى بالقرب من شبرا عند محل مشهور هناك اسمه الرملى لا اعرف كيف اصف المكان لانى من الصعيد 
على العموم لديه مواتير كبيرة وجيدة وسعر اكبرها لا يتعدى ال 150 جنيه ويمكن ان تأخذها بسعر اقل لكن انتبه للنوعيات والعزم والفاز لانى مرة اشتريت كمية كانت خمسة فاز ولم اجد لها دوائر.

هذا كل شئ
دمت فى خير حال


----------



## abo_slaim (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## abo_slaim (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي سيف الله وفقك الله وغفر لك ولوالديك 

كم كلفتك الراوتر؟


----------



## night2fly (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ سيف الله الاسلام الصور لا يوجد أي صور


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (2 مارس 2011)

night2fly قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخ سيف الله الاسلام الصور لا يوجد أي صور


أخي الكريم الصور موجودة وظاهرة
لعل المشكلة عندك , لكن الصور ظاهرة عندي
وشكراً


----------



## nasim800 (4 مارس 2011)

عمل رائع اخي سيف لله اسلام انا اهنئك من كل قلبي واطلب منك مع كل احترامي لك ولجهدك المبزول ان ترفق دارة الدرايفر التي قمت بلعمل عليها ولو امكن دارة الانتر فيس لانني لا اجد دارات مجربة او تم تجربتهااا بشكل جيد اتمنى الرد وعدم الاهمال والسلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته


----------



## nasim800 (5 مارس 2011)

الرجاء عدم الاهمال حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع......


----------



## اللؤلؤة66 (6 مارس 2011)

أخي سيف 
السلام علبكم
أعمالك جميلة جدا فأنا أملك ماكبنة cnc وأعمل عليها في مجال الخشب
وهذه النماذج رائعة بالفعل


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية
اعمالك جدا جميلة


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفى أعمالك ...
إلى الأمام دائماً ... وأتمنى منك المساعدة فى تصنيع ماكينة بلازما إن شاء الله .
فخبرتى فى الماك قليلة ...


----------



## altarek_2 (5 أبريل 2011)

تستاهل تنباس من الراس


----------



## حسن-12 (7 أبريل 2011)

عمل مميز وتجربة أعني إنجاز رائع أرجوا لك ولنا التوفيق بما يخدم الأهداف النبيلة لهذه الأمة مشكور أخي مشاركتك لنا هذه الفرحة وأنا جد سعيد بمجهودك


----------



## باسم عاروري (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله بارك الله في جهودك واتمنالك التوفيق الدائم
ارجو منك ان امكن رفع مخططات الدرايفر والتوصيل مع الموتورات والكمبيوتر مع الشرح لتعم الفائدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك مع خالص الشكر


----------



## samir213 (26 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله أخي الكريم


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومات الرائعة وكرر الطلب الخاص بالدرايفر اذا امكن ذلك واشكر ايضا الاخ النجار 2 على معلومة المواتير


----------



## النجار2 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ اسلام
لدى بعض الاستفسارات لانك وبفضل الله من افضل من رأيت فى العرب فى مجال السى ان سى من ناحيتين اولها محترف والكثير من العرب محترفين ولله الحمد
ثانيا انك لا تكتم العلم وهذا ما لا يوجد فى اغلب العرب الا من رحم ربى لانه نادرا ما نسأل ونجد اجابة بالرغم من مرور الكثير على الموضوع ومنهم من يعلم الاجابة...... الله المستعان فلقد وجدنا فى الاجانب بديلا والله قادر

اولا يا اخى انت وعدت بعرض فكرة الصامولة التى تقلل او تعدم الباك لاشanti backlash nut وقلت ان فكرتها بسيطة وان كنت اعرف الفكرة لكن ذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

ثانيا هل عندك خبرة فى قياس الباكلاش للمكينة ان كان كذلك فلا تبخل علينا .

اخيرا اريد التواصل معك فى عمل مشترك فأرجوا ارسال اى وسيلة اتصال وانا على استعداد لمقابلتك حيث كنت فى مصر ان كنت مصرى
اما ان كنت من الاخوة العرب فسيكون العمل مقتصر على النت .
فى انتظار ردك على طلباتى
السلام عليكم


----------



## FinalSpeed (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى سيف الاسلام من اين وكيف حصلت على التغذية الكهربية للدريفرات
وهى كام فولت و امبير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الإخوة الكرام .. أعتذر عن تغيبي الفترة السابقة لظروف خاصة.
أما بخصوص الرد على آخر أسئلة مطروحة بالترتيب:



باسم عاروري قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله بارك الله في جهودك واتمنالك التوفيق الدائم
> ارجو منك ان امكن رفع مخططات الدرايفر والتوصيل مع الموتورات والكمبيوتر مع الشرح لتعم الفائدة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك مع خالص الشكر


المخطط أدرجه أخونا الفاضل طارق بلال من قبل وكذلك الأخ شوقي من تونس
هو نفس المخطط باستعمال l297 , l298 مع فارق بسيط وهو توصيل عدد 2 آي سي 298 على التوازي لإعطاء ضعف قيمة الأمبير المطلوب للمواتير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

النجار2 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ اسلام
> لدى بعض الاستفسارات لانك وبفضل الله من افضل من رأيت فى العرب فى مجال السى ان سى من ناحيتين اولها محترف والكثير من العرب محترفين ولله الحمد


أخي الفاضل أشكرك على على هذا الإطراء , ولكن أوضح أنني لست أفضل ولا حتى من الأفضل ولكني مجرد أحاول لا أكثر.

أما بخصوص سؤالك عن الباك لاش , ففكرته بساطة شديدة هي:
الباك لاش بين الصامولة القلاووظ بسبب وجود مسافة أو فراغ بين سن الصامولة وسن القلاووظ, وهذا أمر طبيعي في أي صامولة وسن قلاووظ ويسمى Tolerence أو نسبة سماح لتعطي حرية الحركة للصامولة للتحرك دون وجود احتكاك قوي بينها وبين سن القلاووظ يمنع دورانها عليه.

مشكلة هذا الباك لاش في ماكينات السي إن سي أنه عند دوران القلاووظ في اتجاه يتحرك في البداية مسافة السماح التي بينه وبين الصامولة قبل أن يلمس جدار القلاووظ الداخلي للصامولة , وهذه الزاوية التي دارها القلاووظ قبل أن يلمس الصامولة ليحركها تعتبر نسبة خطأ , لأن الماكينة ترى أن الصامولة هخنا تحركت مسافة معينة ولكنها في حقيقة الأمر كانت متوقفة مكانها.

والحل ببساطة شديدة يكمن في وضع صامولتين بجوار بعضهما البعض بحيث تنزلق الصامولة الأولى على أحد أوجه سن القلاووظ , وتنزلق الثانية على الوجه الآخر للسن , وهذا يعني وضع شيء بين الصامولتين يضمن ابتعادهما عن بعضهما البعض والتصاق كل صامولة منهما في الوجه المقابل لسن القلاووظ , وذلك إما من خلال وضع سستة بينهما أو إبعادهما عن بعضهما البعض من خلال مسمار قلاووظ.

فإذا دار القلاووظ في اتجاه معين يدفع الصامولة الأولى التي يكون ملتصقاً بها من أحد أوجه سن القلاووظ , وإذا تحرك في الاتجاه الثاني يدفع الصامولة الثانية التي يكون ملتصقاً بها على الوجه الثاني من القلاووظ.
وبالتالي فالفكرة كلها هي استعمال صامولتين بحيث تلتصق كل صامولة بأحد أوجه سن القلاووظ للعمود وتتحرك عليه بدون أي باك لاش في أحد الاتجاهات , والصامولة الأخرى في الاتجاه الثاني.

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت الفكرة , وسأحاول إدراج أي رسم أو صورة لتوضيخ الفكرة أكثر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

finalspeed قال:


> اخى سيف الاسلام من اين وكيف حصلت على التغذية الكهربية للدريفرات
> وهى كام فولت و امبير


التغذية الكهربية يمكنك الحصول عليها من أكثر من صورة
أما بخصوص التغذية التي استعملتها فهي 24 فولت , ولكن الأفضل استعمال وحدة 30 فولت , ويمكنك الحصول عليها من وحدة توحيد قوى بسيطة جداً باستعمال محول 24 فولت 5 أمبير , ولكن الأهم هو استعمال مكثفات تنعيم بقيمة 20 ألف ميكرو فاراد , وهذا يتطلي توصيل عدد من المكثفات على التوازي للوصول إلى هذه القيمة.

وهناك طريقة أخرى أكثر بساطة ولكن بحاجة إلى خبير في التعامل مع أجهزة الباور سبلاي للكمبيوتر.
وهو أن تستعمل عدد 2 باور سبلاي للكمبيوتر على النوالي , ولكن هذه الطريقة بحاجة إلى شرح تفصيلي لجهاز الباور سبلاي للكمبيوتر أولاً , وبالتالي فأفضل لك الطريقة الأولى أفضل وأحسن.


----------



## ابن الشط (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## أبو عبده (1 يناير 2012)

عمل رائع


----------



## حسن-12 (3 يناير 2012)

ممتاز أخي الكريم بداية جيدة


----------



## النجار2 (21 يناير 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الفاضل أشكرك على على هذا الإطراء , ولكن أوضح أنني لست أفضل ولا حتى من الأفضل ولكني مجرد أحاول لا أكثر.
> 
> أما بخصوص سؤالك عن الباك لاش , ففكرته بساطة شديدة هي:
> الباك لاش بين الصامولة القلاووظ بسبب وجود مسافة أو فراغ بين سن الصامولة وسن القلاووظ, وهذا أمر طبيعي في أي صامولة وسن قلاووظ ويسمى tolerence أو نسبة سماح لتعطي حرية الحركة للصامولة للتحرك دون وجود احتكاك قوي بينها وبين سن القلاووظ يمنع دورانها عليه.
> ...



معذرة اخى على كثرة اسألتى اعذر جهلى

اذا سمحت ان تدرج صورة للصامولتين خصوصا تلك التى يحافظ على المسافة بينهما مسمار قلاووظ فأنا اعرف طريقة السوستة اما القلاووظ فلا فكرة لدى عنها

رجاءاً صورة او رسم تخطيطى بسيط
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 يناير 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله الماكينه تعتبر ماكينه محترمه للغايه نظرا لانها اولى انتاجك استمر يا اخى فانت على الدرب الصحيح وفقك الله


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (22 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله*


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يناير 2012)

قمت بعمل تعديل في الماكينة لزيادة مساحة طاولة القطع من 30 × 70 سم , لتكون 60× 80 سم.





وهذا تعديل في bearing لإعطاء سلاسة في الحركة أكثر بحيث يمكن زيادة سرعة الراوتر.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يناير 2012)

وهذا هو الجزء القديم الذي تم استبدال الجديد به


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يناير 2012)

وهذه صور للتعديلات التي تمت على لوحة التحكم حيث تم عمل لوحة تحكم جديدة وأحدث:


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (30 يناير 2012)




----------



## النجار2 (31 يناير 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


>



السلام عليكم اخى

اخبرتك من قبل ان شغلك من افضل اعمال العرب ولا اريد ان ازيد "ما شاء الله احترافى بمعنى الكلمة"

شوية استفسارات

الانترفيس عندك فيه وصلة يو اس بى USB port ما فائدته؟

معلومات عن محركاتك نوعها عزمها نبضاتها....الخ

معلومات عن البور سبلاى

لماذا 4 دريفات؟ هل تستخدم رابع للخراطة؟

سالتك عن صامولة الانتى باكلاش ولم اجد اجابة اكرر السؤال عسى اجد الاجابة

جزيت خيرا وفى انتظار ردك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (31 يناير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى
> 
> اخبرتك من قبل ان شغلك من افضل اعمال العرب ولا اريد ان ازيد "ما شاء الله احترافى بمعنى الكلمة"
> 
> ...


أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً على إطراءك الذي لا أستحقه.
بخصوص أسئلتك بالترتيب:

وصلة اليو إس بي في لوحة الإنترفيس ما هي إلا وسيلة لتزويد لوحة الإنترفيس بجهد التشغيل 5 فولت من الكمبيوتر.
ويمكنك عدم استعمالها مع توفير باور سبلاي منفصل 5 فولت للوحة.
___________
المحركات نوع nema23 بطول 76 ملم , لو فتحت أي داتا شيت على الإنترنت ستجد تفاصيل عنها.
___________
الباور سبلاي الذي أستعمله بسيط عبارة عن محول + قنطرة توحيد + مكثفات تنعيم مجموع سعتها 22 ألف ميكرو فاراد لضمان مستوى تنعيم عالي.
___________
الدرايف الرابع لأني أنوي تركيب محور دوراني للخراطة (غير موجود حتى الآن) , سأنشر صورته إن شاء الله عندما أتم تصنيعه وتركيبه.
___________
بخصوص صامولة الأنتي باك لاش أنا أجبتك من قبل عنها


----------



## ali hedi (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله
مبروك على التغيرات الجديدة اتمنى لك التوفيق وانشاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (1 فبراير 2012)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف الله
> مبروك على التغيرات الجديدة اتمنى لك التوفيق وانشاء الله من نجاح الى نجاح


أشكرك أخي العزيز علي هيدي وكل الشعب التونسي مفجر الثورات العربية :77:


----------



## الدمياطى22 (7 فبراير 2012)

ماهو مساحة العمل الذى تقوم بعمله هذه الماكينة وماهو الوقت المستغرق فى صورة التمثال على الماكينة


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اهنئك اخي على التحديث على ماكنتك واعجبتني الرسوم التي قمت بها اردت أن أعرف الريشة التي تستعملها والريفيرنس ادا امكن دلك,
شكرا لك


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (18 مارس 2012)

اختصاصي تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اهنئك اخي على التحديث على ماكنتك واعجبتني الرسوم التي قمت بها اردت أن أعرف الريشة التي تستعملها والريفيرنس ادا امكن دلك,
> شكرا لك


أخي الكريم
معذرة فلم أفهم ماذا تقصد بالريشة والريفيرانس !!
هل تقصد بالريشة بنطة الحفر ؟؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (19 مارس 2012)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم
> معذرة فلم أفهم ماذا تقصد بالريشة والريفيرانس !!
> هل تقصد بالريشة بنطة الحفر ؟؟


السلام عليكم 
نعم هدا ما قصدته ,حيث أنني وجدت الريشة عليها رقم l1025m06 اخبرني البائع انها للحديد والخشب ايضا
مشاهدة المرفق 79004

اريد ريشة لحفر الخشب
شكرا لك


----------



## امل ميمو (29 مارس 2012)

*مشكور اخي* *سيف الله إسلام على مجهودك الرائع واسمحلي ان اسئلك سؤال عام بالنسبه لي في طريقي لصناعة اول ماكينه للpcb وماذا تنصحني في استخدام الادوات لبناء الcnc يعني مثلا لواستخدمت الالمنيوم هل الماكينه ستكون بها ثبات جيد لاني مهتم بدقة الماكيننه بدرجه كبيره جدا عن السرعه اوالعزم وشكرا لمجهودك الرائه ايها المعلم المجتهد
*


----------



## جورج داود (2 أبريل 2012)

بجد مجهود رائع وعمل مميز جدا يا سيف الله اسلام .....


----------



## المسافر ب (15 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور أخي سيف الله إسلام على الانجاز و على المساعدة. أتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح في أعمالك و أنار الله دربك.*
*لقد قمت بصناعة ماكينة cnc و حتى تعم الفائدة أردت أن أشاركك في بعض الانجازات حتى يستفيد الإخوة الأعضاء أكثر.
فأنا كلما أتصفح المنتديات العربية في شتى المواضيع نادرا ما أجد نهاية لموضوع، بحيث نقوم بفتح المواضيع و بعد ذلك نهملها، ربما ذلك للالتزامات العضو أو الأعضاء لمواكبة الموضوع أو لانشغال البعض الآخر بالمنتديات الأجنبية و ننسى منتدياتنا و ننسى إخواننا الذين ينتظرون الإجابة على سؤال ما....
**و سأرفق لكم البعض من أعمالي إن شاء الله.
فلا تبخلوا إخواني على الانجاز و صنع هذه الماكينة فمزاياها و فوائدها كثيرة على الفرد و على المجتمع....*


----------



## المسافر ب (15 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

thnx


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 يونيو 2012)

الاخ الفاضل بوركت ا
الصبر مفتاح الفرج اعطاك الله القوه والعزيمه ويسر لك امرك امين


----------



## ktkoty manmino (20 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل رائع جدا


----------



## mkrahmat (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع ومميز
الله يعطيك العافيه​


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## yasircd (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك يا بطل
:15:


----------



## حسن الكردى (30 مارس 2013)

اللة يعينك وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## aladdin_2005 (15 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله عمل رائع ومنتجات ممتازة بارك الله لك اخي الكريم

​


----------



## aimen1981 (19 أبريل 2013)

في غاية الروعة


----------



## ahmed abu yara (22 مايو 2013)

جميل جداً وموفق 
بس لدي سؤال 
كيف يمكنني ان ادخل تصميم معين على الروتر ؟؟


----------



## aimen1981 (16 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل لقد لاحظت في ماكنتك انك تستعمل accouplement لربط المحرك مع اللولب المسنن هل قطر accouplement مساوي لقطر ذراع المحرك لانني في مشكلة لم اجد القطر المناسب ل9mm ارجوا الافادة من فظلك و رمضان كريم


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh20 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------

